

Biological impacts of the Fukushima on the pale grass blue butterfly - bootload
http://www.nature.com/srep/2012/120809/srep00570/full/srep00570.html

======
niels_olson
> However, precise information on exactly what occurred and on what is still
> ongoing is yet to be established

This is why, if you are trying to publish in another language, you need not
only a translator, but a technical proofreader who knows what you're talking
about. I do this for a Japanese company (ThinkSCIENCE), and I feel fairly
certain they didn't have a proof reader with expertise. I'm starting up a
pathology research collaboration in San Diego, and when I proof pathology
papers, I still feel like there are things I need to look up or try a couple
of different ways before I'm sure I understand. But this is basic grammar!

------
pheon
This is great research, as it provides more empirical evidence on what is
actually happening vs bureaucrats fiddling with numbers in excel.. think
China`s Official GDP vs Electricity output.

There was a good post a few weeks ago where sea water samples were taken in
and around Fukushima area + further out. What was interesting is they detected
high continuous levels of radiation in the water south of the power plant
which should have diffused by now (half life of I 131)... their hypothesis was
groundwater contamination.

------
Wingman4l7
Reminds me of all the wildlife studies done after the Chernobyl disaster:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster_effects#Stud...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chernobyl_disaster_effects#Studies_on_wildlife_status_in_the_Exclusion_Zone)

------
ghshephard
And so, we read about genetically altered Lepidopterans, said alterations
brought about by nuclear waste release from a japanese power accident. This
isn't at all ironic.

------
corporalagumbo
Why worry? Natural selection will iron out any weird genetic kinks within a
few generations.

~~~
celias
One word - Mothra (<http://godzilla.wikia.com/wiki/Mothra>)

------
superprime
this may have a wider impact, what with "a butterfly flapping its wings in
Japan"

~~~
bpodgursky
"When a butterfly flaps its tentacles in Japan..."

